# Europiccola pressure release valve



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

I have just bought a late 1980s Europiccola, with added pressure gauge. At about 0.5 bar the opv starts passing steam. By the time it's at 1 bar it's really sending out a lot of steam. Is this normal. If so I may have to find somewhere else to locate it. It's making a mess of our kitchen cupboards.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Mine has done this in the past. There's a spring and a ball in the tube releasing steam and the pressure is supposed to drive the ball up the tube and stop the steam release. Sometimes this doesn't seem to happen, occasionally I give it a whack and that sorts it out, or I drag it across the table so it vibrates and that fixes it. Usually though, just turning it on and off again is the best way.

If it is happening every time, suggest cleaning out this section of the machine. You can even buy replacement parts online if you need to.

I hope this helps, I'm not hugely technical but this is just my 2 pence having owned one for about a year now. I'm sure someone with more experience may be able to offer better advice.

They are temperamental machines, but a lot of fun, and they can produce great coffee.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

I knew someone would be able to assist. Many thanks jtldurnall. Took the valve off, cleaned and re-fitted, problem solved. When I got it the seller said it had recently had a service. The ball is now a modern (PTFE I suspect) replacement. Now sits happily at 1 bar with minimal steam loss.

My technical skills are in computers, anything without a microprocessor is alien to me.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Glad you managed to resolve the problem. Enjoy your coffee!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------

